# Need Help Choosing a New Shotgun(boomstick)



## TexasBirdDog (Aug 30, 2017)

I am looking to get a new long gun and have been eyeballing a couple Berettas and Brownings. However, I'm having a hard time choosing. Quite frankly, I'm having a hard time even deciding on a manufacturer much less a model. I really like the way the Berettas look over the Brownings. However, I am looking for quality in the $2,000-2500 range. I want something that will last, not get loose or have any issues in the field. I will be primarily using it for quail and pheasant, and only going to the clays for practice before the season starts.

The Berettas I'm looking at are the 686 Silver Pigeon I and the 690 Field I.

The Brownings I'm looking at are the Citori 725 Field and the Citori CXS.

Who has had experience with either of these manufacturers and what's your opinion?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm a Browning person, but that's because they fit me correctly. I own two a O/U, and a Citori.
You put your hands on a few guns. See which one feel right when you shoulder, and swing them.


----------



## TexasBirdDog (Aug 30, 2017)

texasred said:


> I'm a Browning person, but that's because they fit me correctly. I own two a O/U, and a Citori.
> You put your hands on a few guns. See which one feel right when you shoulder, and swing them.


Thanks for your comment, texasred!

I’m curious, what other Over/Unders you own and which model Citori you own?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Long day yesterday. 
My O/U is a invector plus citori ,special steel, and will shoot up to 3 inch shells. It's a 12 gauge, but you could go with a 20 gauge to make it lighter in the field.
My auto is Browning Maxus. It's a waterfowl addition.
Those are the two guns, that are my go to guns. I tell my husband the rest are his.
There's a safe queen Winchester, O/U that only comes out for sporting clays.
Some off brand O/U, that I would only give to my worst enemy.
Plenty of older autos, we've aquired over the years. 
Anything thing new that Remington makes, is going to be crap.
Only the old wingmasters are good. We have some that are probably 30 years old.


----------



## TexasBirdDog (Aug 30, 2017)

Thank you for the info. I appreciate it a lot and it was very helpful. This will be my first O/U and I want to make sure and get a good one. I don't believe in Safe Queens and believe guns should be used unless they're not operational or a family heirloom needing to be kept care of.

I'm concerned about the scrolling on some of these O/U guns and how they hold up to field use. Aside from that, I want something with as good of a fit & finish as possible in my price range. That is why I've chosen the options I listed. They seem to be the top brands, or most favorited.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

My O/U has been on every type of bird hunt. From getting muddy in the goose fields, to it pouring rain so hard on a duck hunt, that I had to dump water out of the barrel. Through briars, wild rose, and corn fields. It's got some nicks, and scratches over the years, but so have I. Everything mechanical is tight, and I've never had a problem with it.


----------



## TexasBirdDog (Aug 30, 2017)

Awesome! That's great to hear. I'm a guy that likes quality, so this is very helpful info. I really appreciate it.


----------

